# Norwegian:Nitimen



## StunningNorway

*God kveld

I am listening to (Norwegian) Nettradio, while I do some work. The previous programme was called, "Nitimen." Would this translate to, "Nine out of Ten," "Nine hours," or something else? I presume that it is a play on words, to come up with a catchy title.

Takk for hjelpen.*


----------



## Nintendo64

It translates to something like "The Ninth hour".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

It is actually a pun. It used to run 9-10 ('ni til ti') every weekday morning and it lasted for one hour ('time'). In other words, it is "ni til ti time" contracted.


----------



## hanne

NorwegianNYC said:


> It is actually a pun. It used to run 9-10 ('ni til ti') every weekday morning and it lasted for one hour ('time'). In other words, it is "ni til ti time" contracted.


That sounds quite speculative to me, I'd have assumed just "the nine hour". Are you basing it on something (interview with people involved or similar)?

Do others agree with that interpretation?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

It is actually a pun. I was told so by someone in the broadcasting system. The show run (ran?) from 9-10, and lasted an hour, hence 'ni-ti-(ti)men'


----------



## basslop

I can confirm what NorwegianNYC says.


----------



## hanne

basslop said:


> I can confirm what NorwegianNYC says.



You mean that you've heard the same explanation, or that you'd immediately think of the "ni-ti-timen" interpretation?


----------



## StunningNorway

*Hei NYC.....

Takk. I thought that the title might be a pun, when I couldn't make sense of it, from any of my dictionaries.

(Also, the show *_*ran*_* from..........) *


----------



## basslop

hanne said:


> You mean that you've heard the same explanation, or that you'd immediately think of the "ni-ti-timen" interpretation?


... that I have heard the same explanation.


----------



## Ben Jamin

StunningNorway said:


> *Hei NYC.....
> 
> Takk. I thought that the title might be a pun, when I couldn't make sense of it, from any of my dictionaries.
> 
> (Also, the show *_*ran*_* from..........) *



But the pun is perfectly hidden. You could'nt guess it without being told.


----------

